# VIP 211HD, current software version



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Perhaps someone can help me out, what is there current software version for the ViP211-HD ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I just type in Google "dishnetwork current software" and found a page:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp

That's the advantage of Internet.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, I found that too after I posted.


----------

